# Excited about this buck



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was a little late in getting cameras out this year.
Finally started getting a couple bigger bucks on camera.
THis one has me pretty excited.
He started showing up late last year, and we actually found one of his sheds. We don't find many sheds, so to find one of his sheds, is pretty cool.

Now I just need to close the deal!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes sir very nice.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool looking buck! Good luck..


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

nice looking deer


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, hope you get his behind.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hum-dinger-roo! That rack looks like some that come from along Red River.We call them hay rake racks.That's a beautiful wall hanger there and I sure hope you git'im.I'll be watching for a report.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

So, the good thing about trail cameras, you can see what you got. The bad thing about cameras, is you can see when the bucks are there the next two days after you were there.....during shooting light. 

I hunted on the 17th. He came in later that evening.
Then was there right at last shooting light on the 18th and good shooting light on 19th. LOL


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Whats his name? Porcupine or Edward Scissor Rack? 

Nice buck for sure.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very cool. Hope you get him. Looks like you could put a fruit bowl in that rack.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

We talked about naming him Flier.
This stand is called the Airport stand, because across the road from this gate to get to the stand is a private airport/runway....then his horns fly wide and lay out a little.....Flier


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

UPDATE:

Well I had this buck at 30 yards twice with my bow. One time it was too late/dark, and I couldn't see my peep/sites/him to make it work. Second time was a morning hunt. I was using a Primos Can and he came into about 30 yards, but I needed him to go another 5 steps to get to a shooting lane. Between the swirling winds and a hot sow was nearby and squeeling like they do, he was nervous. Then the pigs came our way, and he was out of there. So I killed a pig out of principle. 

A fellow lease member shot him yesterday. We were both hunting a long field and were about 500 yards apart. The buck chased a doe by him and not me. That is hunting! We scored him at about 150", inside spread 23", fd 160#.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

here are a couple pics


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Great and unique deer.Lots better'n anything I ever shot.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was bummed, because I hunted him pretty hard. But last night I got this buck.
(Still trying to kill my first buck with a bow. jeesh)


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Josh5 said:


> I was bummed, because I hunted him pretty hard. But last night I got this buck.
> (Still trying to kill my first buck with a bow. jeesh)


You posted this the same time as my post,so I get to say again that's a hum-dinger-rorta make you feel lots better missing out on the other animule.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That sucks. Oh well, good for your lease member. Your buck isn't too shabby


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow both of those are great bucks. The first one does have a very unique rack, your buck looks like a brute. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

That can definitely be heartbreaking, having somebody else shoot the buck you've been after. At least you were able to pick up another nice deer.


----------

